# Baggy shorts for big guys?



## Migen21 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm in the market for some loose/baggy shorts for mountain biking. 

I've been around to my LBS and REI, and everything I've tried on has been way too tight around the thights and butt...

I'm 6' 5" with a 42" waist, and large muscular thighs.

I have lots of standard road cycling shorts and bibs, which work well, but I can't find MTB shorts that fit for the life of me.

Any clydes have success stories to share?

Edit: to clarify
I ride mostly long XC trails, and spend a lot of time in the saddle.

Padding would be nice, but is optional (I can do without, or wear a liner), but I would like to use something that is designed well for cycling (i.e. no large seams in the sit bone or thigh chaffing area).


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

I wear shorts over bibs. I love my PI chamois bibs.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I've found xxl and xxxl sizes @ performance bike , aero tech designs and nashbar. I wear baggy shorts from nashbar , the padding is a little thin but works.. ima planning on getting some bibs from aero tech.

ATD Big Man's Bib Shorts | Top Shelf Bibshort Black | Made in USA


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

Fox stuff fits me well, and I am your size.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

HBSURFDAD said:


> Fox stuff fits me well, and I am your size.


Lucky. Fox fits me terrible and i'm a 38". Too small.

I was a 42+ for a bit after a significant knee injury, and i had 2 pairs of XXL novara metro double shorts. The liners were excessive and a penis hammock and i cut them out (i always hate liners), but the shorts fit well and had that nice high gussetted crotch that doesn't get hung up in the saddle, and they stretched which was a big help.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Big Man's Baggy Cycling Shorts

Plenty big!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I've tried a few different brand baggy shorts and have settled on Zoic Ether Stretch Shorts and their Liners. I also have muscular thighs (29") these seem to fit me perfectly and the pockets and adjustable waist seems well thought out. I ended up getting a bunch of them when they were on sale during Christmas. Be sure to get the stretch version of the Ether shorts, and the non stretch fit a lot smaller.

Ether 2015 | ZOIC Clothing


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought a pair of bontrager shorts in 2x last year and the shorts fit well, I'm 6'1 280 with a 42 waist... The liner is ok for a spin class but not a solid day of riding


----------



## dpatent (Jan 28, 2007)

another vote for fox. they tend to run bigger than advertised.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

I second this. Bought them on sale a few months ago. I haven't had any issues with the chamois, but the outer shorter seem to be wearing quickly in the wash, even on delicate. I'm also around a 42" waist



ElBorracho62 said:


> I bought a pair of bontrager shorts in 2x last year and the shorts fit well, I'm 6'1 280 with a 42 waist... The liner is ok for a spin class but not a solid day of riding


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a couple different chamois that i'll wear under these...
Men's Commuter Bike Short | Multi Sport Short | Aero Tech Designs


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I just use bike shorts under a pair of cargo type shorts. Chamois comfort and cargo utility.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Guys, how about waterproof shorts in big sizes? Since I am UK based maybe someone can suggest suppliers this side of the pond?


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

Aerotech outlet bullet, best ive used. Started with 2x when I was 270, went down to 1x when I was about 245, now looking to get a pair of Large at 210 lbs. Good quality...they go upto 3x I believe and are perfect for big legs...the liner is good stuff too!


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

This ^^^^^^


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I also like the Aerotech stuff.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Aerotech is good stuff, I also use Nashbar.


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> Guys, how about waterproof shorts in big sizes? Since I am UK based maybe someone can suggest suppliers this side of the pond?


try Endura think they are scottish
Endura - Products


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

tahic said:


> try Endura


The Humvees are giant. I'm the OP's height, 38" waist, and the XXL was too big on me. Great bit of gear and apparently made for the Hulk.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

PI bib liner or LG bib liner with your shorts of choice over them.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Cost of mountain bike shorts is stupid and they don't work any better than wearing bibs/lycra under other shorts. I usually just wear athletic shorts or board shorts over my bibs. Works great and I can get 2-3 pairs of those shorts for the cost of one pair of mountain bike shorts.


----------



## GreatLakesWaterman (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't wear road bibs under shorts. I prefer the mesh of a liner. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been wearing LD comfort drawers under BDU shorts. The comfort drawers are a multilayer fabric, nice and thick, wicks well, keeps the boys nice and cool. Not quite as thick as chamois but no seams either. 

BDU shorts are somewhat optional, I guess. People either fear you or pity you. Sometimes both.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Another vote for the AeroTech shorts. I have 3 pairs and I like them. I always wear baggy. I don't have enough tight skin for skin tight shorts.


----------



## DeweyH (Mar 20, 2014)

i wear cargos over padded shorts here as well


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

I wear liner underwear under baggies. They have a synthetic chamois and padding. So far they work great. Got them at Mountain Equipement Co-op in Canada (Not sure if they're in the states or have an American affiliate).

I'm 6'-1, 260 lbs and the XXL size fits well; would probably fit a bigger dude as well...


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

A.Christopher said:


> I've tried a few different brand baggy shorts and have settled on Zoic Ether Stretch Shorts and their Liners. I also have muscular thighs (29") these seem to fit me perfectly and the pockets and adjustable waist seems well thought out. I ended up getting a bunch of them when they were on sale during Christmas. Be sure to get the stretch version of the Ether shorts, and the non stretch fit a lot smaller.
> 
> Ether 2015 | ZOIC Clothing


Great choice!

-E


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Recently I bought a pair of Novara Nylon baggies from REI with the lycra shorts inside. I Immediately found out why they were on sale: the size of the outer short was 2x, but the size of the inner lycra was like a medium! My wonderful wife who sews fixed the defect with a pair of shorts that were on sale at performance. great baggies otherwise.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

I am 6'7" somewhere in the mid 200 lbs, and love the Zoic shorts I have purchased. I don't recall the models but will look when I get home.


----------

